# Layout and scenery



## David-Stockwell (Sep 21, 2010)

About 1 1/2 years ago I posted a thread of a friends layout that I fell is worth seeing for a lot of the new members that have joined recently.

Here are some layout pictures. I sold him a deck bridge about 3 years ago and he came back after that and ordered a custom curved trestle from me. His building process is to select a section and build it to completion and then go to another area and do the same thing!! I personally think he does fantastic work and detailing. I hope you all enjoy these pictures!!
He told me once that the trestle bridge would become the center piece of his layout, but I feel the best way to describe it is that his great scenery and the bridge compliment each other for a completed scene.


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

WOW!! that is really nice looking


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

That is one impressive bridge and layout.


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

very very cool!!


----------



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

Beautiful blue water!


----------



## Lee_R (May 30, 2012)

I can only dream of being that good!

(I was once, but that was <mumble-mumble> years ago, and my eyes aren't as sharp, nor are my hands as steady as they were when I was 16. )


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

On the curved trestle I see one beam that is 1/8" too long.

It has room for a gang plank the way the top beams are, huh?

I agree, he sure made your bridge look good with the scenery.

Tell me David, on the curved trestle did he darken it? 
The color doesn't look like your color.

Very nice work, both yours and his work.:thumbsup:


----------



## lmdave (Apr 20, 2012)

That's amazing! I was just recently marvelling over George Sellios' Franklin & South Manchester, and this is of the same quality. This is the detail I wished to acheive with my layout, but am falling way short compared to this.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

lmdave said:


> That's amazing! I was just recently marvelling over George Sellios' Franklin & South Manchester, and this is of the same quality. This is the detail I wished to acheive with my layout, but am falling way short compared to this.


You should start with a bridge made in the USA by David.:thumbsup:

Check him out,
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/David_Stockwell
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=4603

You give him some dimensions and he will custom build one for you.
Or he has some in stock.....I think.


----------



## David-Stockwell (Sep 21, 2010)

Lee_R said:


> I can only dream of being that good!
> 
> (I was once, but that was <mumble-mumble> years ago, and my eyes aren't as sharp, nor are my hands as steady as they were when I was 16. )





big ed said:


> On the curved trestle I see one beam that is 1/8" too long.
> 
> It has room for a gang plank the way the top beams are, huh?
> 
> ...


Lee, you should see my hands after working a while on a Z scale bridge or making walkways and hand rails :thumbsdown::thumbsdown::thumbsdown: neereovvioous!! as all get-out.

big ed you won't see any "gangplanks" on my curved bridges either. Can't bend the thin scribed material that way and keep it flat so I would have to build the walkways in many pieces to get around the curve
I don't know if he did some extra weathering or painting. If a modeler asks for it, I do extra weathering. Here's a couple of examples


----------



## David-Stockwell (Sep 21, 2010)

*More great scenery*

Here's an extra thought that even if someone has been modeling for 10 to 15 years they may not be familiar with John Allen and his Gorre & Daphetid HO railroad. What I would call a modelers dream layout. A huge layout with scenery to the floor. See link below
Cheers, Dave

http://www.gdlines.com/Galleries.html


----------



## Lee_R (May 30, 2012)

If we still lived in Tucson, I'd be more than happy to handle the weathering for you. Just set it outside and let Ma Nature do her thing! That'd be what, 100 years in about six months? 

(for you Easterners or our friends in Canada - if you think I'm joking, I'm not. You'll have to trust me on this, but there's a reason GM has a test facility just outside of Phoenix!)


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

very nice!


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

That looks really cool.

Carl


----------



## brylerjunction (Aug 8, 2011)

those bridges are awesome and the layout work is great!!


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

John Allen's work is without equal. Of interest, John's modeling did recognize his true view of the real world......that being that it all is not always perfect. Something is built not perfect, painting looks a little out of wacky, etc. Take a trip by train tracks and see the "mistakes"....a real world vision.


----------



## David-Stockwell (Sep 21, 2010)

Lee_R said:


> I can only dream of being that good!
> 
> (I was once, but that was <mumble-mumble> years ago, and my eyes aren't as sharp, nor are my hands as steady as they were when I was 16. )





lmdave said:


> That's amazing! I was just recently marvelling over George Sellios' Franklin & South Manchester, and this is of the same quality. This is the detail I wished to acheive with my layout, but am falling way short compared to this.





Carl said:


> John Allen's work is without equal. Of interest, John's modeling did recognize his true view of the real world......that being that it all is not always perfect. Something is built not perfect, painting looks a little out of wacky, etc. Take a trip by train tracks and see the "mistakes"....a real world vision.


Lee as a beginning I would like to say that good looking scenery is really not that difficult. If it don't look right you just go over it again until your happy Just like wiring!!!!One wire at a time until the whole thing is done!!

Imdave you very correct I've seen the Franklin & South Manchester and his work is awesome. I do think it gets just a little cluttered in some areas.

Carl I have been a lover of John Allen's work for many years, mainly because I'm a lover of the steam era railroads. I grew up with them around. I think it's great to watch a stream loco go by with all the moving parts. Back in the 1980's the SP ran the old 4-8-4 Northern Daylight up the California coast for a final run I guess.

Cheers, Dave


----------



## lmdave (Apr 20, 2012)

George Sellios said that before working every section of his huge detailed layout he would refer to and study John Allen's modelling. Now I can see why.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

David,

In a word: SPECTACULAR!

Brilliant, meticulous landscaping, and the curved bridge of yours really sets the scene. It must be a thrill to see your handiwork the feature focus of such a beautiful layout.

Thanks for sharing,

TJ


----------



## David-Stockwell (Sep 21, 2010)

tjcruiser said:


> David,
> 
> In a word: SPECTACULAR!
> 
> ...


Hi tj,

Your absolutely right. It is very gratifying to see the final product in place and have someone feel that way about my work.:thumbsup:

Also I get a boost in ego when a buyer comments on a bridge he just bought from me. I posted a coal trestle here while I was working on it and the buyer just got it in the mail and wrote me the following.

"David:

The trestle arrived today and it is worth 20 times what you charged me. This is the best bridge you have done so far. I look forward to at least one if not two more. Thank you again. By the way did you ever receive your money?

Phil

Of course "20 times" is a very big exaggeration:laugh: but I guess he felt that way.

All those things and everyone's comments here on the forum gives me a big high and the desire to give a customer the best bridge I can make.

Thanks much, Dave


----------



## David-Stockwell (Sep 21, 2010)

*G&D photo's*

I downloaded some of the Gorre & Daphited so anyone interested could see the great scenery work of John Allen. They are really great.

Cheers, Dave


----------



## brik-el (Feb 24, 2012)

WOW!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I think I got a nosebleed while letting my mind climb those super-tall mountains!


----------



## Lee_R (May 30, 2012)

Don't feel bad, TJ - I only made it about half-way up, and SAR had to come get me down! :laugh:


----------



## Ren (May 31, 2012)

*I must take a deep bow*

WOW, A steam era layout too. I love it. Great job:thumbsup:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Is that your layout, Ren? Do tell! And jump in with a hello and introduction ... we'd love to hear some of your stories / tips!

TJ


----------



## Ren (May 31, 2012)

I will try. It's an HO scale layout based on scenes from the movie stand by me. STB railroad


----------



## lears2005 (Feb 26, 2010)

I would not want to have been the one who handlaid all that track.


----------



## David-Stockwell (Sep 21, 2010)

I don't know if I have ESP or not, but I just downloaded my copy of Model Railroad Hobbyist magazine (it's a free magazine online) and on the front cover was a picture of what looked like the Gorre & Daphited of John Allen.

In reality it is an excellent duplication of his layout.:thumbsup:
The man who built it is Tom Hokel and his railroad is the Pine Ridge Railroad

Here is the link to Model Railroad Hobbyist
http://model-railroad-hobbyist.com/

Cheers, Dave


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Ren said:


> I will try. It's an HO scale layout based on scenes from the movie *stand by me*. STB railroad


Great flick! What fun to build a layout with a movie tie-in. Nicely done!

TJ


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

WOW!! that is a very nice layout


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

In case you didn't know,John Allen's huge and beautiful railroad was entirly destroyed by fire not long after John's death. Somebody left a space heater running in the train room and it started the fire. Good thing there were a lot of pictures taken of it or we would never have seen what it looked like. Pete


----------



## David-Stockwell (Sep 21, 2010)

norgale said:


> In case you didn't know,John Allen's huge and beautiful railroad was entirly destroyed by fire not long after John's death. Somebody left a space heater running in the train room and it started the fire. Good thing there were a lot of pictures taken of it or we would never have seen what it looked like. Pete


Hello Pete,

Yes I was aware that John Allen's layout was destroyed by fire. I guess that's why I mentioned the Web site that show's a lot of his layout and magazine articles. From a model railroaders point of view it's sort of like the destruction of a Picasso or Rembrandt in art. In Model Railroading it's good we have others that do similar work that we all can draw idea's from.

Dave


----------



## TwrOpr87 (Jul 25, 2012)

Awesome job, you really nailed the scenery


----------

